# Broken Flywheel



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I would venture to say "unlucky" that it happened..."lucky" it happened now. Assuming it will be handled free of charge under powertrain warranty?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Unfortunately, it is not at all uncommon for the M32, and I would never touch another one.

Actually why I got rid of my 2012. I imagine the high torque of the diesel makes it prone to failure even more.

If you want some reading,
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/180930-m32-transmission-saga-finally-over.html


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> I would venture to say "unlucky" that it happened..."lucky" it happened now. Assuming it will be handled free of charge under powertrain warranty?


I have three active warranties on the car. I ain't payin'.

Sounds like I need to make sure I don't violate any of the fine print on my lifetime powertrain warranty. :-/


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Unfortunately, it is not at all uncommon for the M32, and I would never touch another one.
> 
> Actually why I got rid of my 2012. I imagine the high torque of the diesel makes it prone to failure even more.
> 
> ...


I read it. Ugh.

So far... my dealer is taking good care of me and no hassles, but it's early.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Up to about the first 12,000 mile point there's no problem getting this covered. After that you have to look at the clutch pad and friction disk to ensure no excessive clutch wear. The flywheel is easy to overheat and will fracture. Also, it's not a solid disk, it's a hollow cylinder with springs and other complexities designed to make the clutch operation smoother. We've had a few break internally - always been covered under the powertrain warranty.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I was thinking some more about this. My car has always had kind of a wobble in 1st gear during hard acceleration -- basically winding it up in 1st to 4k+ RPM or so I can feel the stick moving a little like something's uneven somewhere. Ordinarily I would figure this to be a transmission issue, especially because it's noticeable in one gear.

Would this kind of uneven, wobbly behavior be explained by the broken flywheel? Or, worse, might the flywheel be a victim of some other transmission issue?

I'm thinking over whether I want to mention it to the dealer before they tear into the flywheel replacement.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

johnmo said:


> I was thinking some more about this. My car has always had kind of a wobble in 1st gear during hard acceleration -- basically winding it up in 1st to 4k+ RPM or so I can feel the stick moving a little like something's uneven somewhere. Ordinarily I would figure this to be a transmission issue, especially because it's noticeable in one gear.
> 
> Would this kind of uneven, wobbly behavior be explained by the broken flywheel? Or, worse, might the flywheel be a victim of some other transmission issue?
> 
> I'm thinking over whether I want to mention it to the dealer before they tear into the flywheel replacement.


Probably flywheel.

When mine locked itself up, the whole car shook horribly at idle. Yours is probably suttle enough to mostly be absorbed by the massive engine/trans mounts, which do a relatively good job of smoothing out what would normally be a pretty thrashy drivetrain combo.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

johnmo said:


> I was thinking some more about this. My car has always had kind of a wobble in 1st gear during hard acceleration -- basically winding it up in 1st to 4k+ RPM or so I can feel the stick moving a little like something's uneven somewhere. Ordinarily I would figure this to be a transmission issue, especially because it's noticeable in one gear.
> 
> Would this kind of uneven, wobbly behavior be explained by the broken flywheel? Or, worse, might the flywheel be a victim of some other transmission issue?
> 
> I'm thinking over whether I want to mention it to the dealer before they tear into the flywheel replacement.


I'd go with the flywheel for this. Like I said it's not a solid part and this is symptomatic of a failed dynamic weight inside the flywheel.


----------



## ottawacruzebuild (Aug 3, 2019)

i have a 2018 hatch, with the m32 transmission, with 27k. im experiencing the same rattle and 2 dealer ships arnt helping.


----------

